# Sakakawea Pike



## MTtrout (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone heard how the Pike population in Sakakawea is? I'm considering a trip up there in the spring to try and get them in the shallows...now that the lake is up again there's some great looking cover and extensive shallows. I've got some good friends who have a lodge near Williston. If anyone has any info I'd much appreciate it.

Thanks!

ML


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I have little experience fishing the west end of Sak. Mainly fish the east end as they can be different as night and day. I'll post anyway.

The last few years have been pretty slow for big pike. This spring will be the first spring spawn with the high water levels. I'll bet in as little as two or three years we will again see record numbers of huge pike being caught, and walleyes for that matter. The good ole days will be back soon enough. Hopefully the water keeps rising or at least stays where it is.


----------

